# Chuyên cung cấp, lắp đặt, thiết kế phòng sạch di động – phần 1



## hatmitdoan (21 Tháng năm 2021)

Với nhiều ưu điểm nhưu dễ lắp đặt, chi phí thấp,...., thiết kế phòng sạch di động được nhiều đối tượng khách hàng lựa chọn vì chúng có thể kết hợp với mọi không gian.

*Tính năng và đặc điểm thiết kế phòng sạch di động*

Phòng sạch di động là một phòng sạch đơn giản, sử dụng cho các yêu cầu có mức độ thanh lọc cao nhu trong lĩnh vực công nghiệp lắp ráp, phòng thí nghiệm hay khu lắp ráp sản phẩm có độ chính xác cao

*Những tính năng , đặc điểm nổi trội của phòng sạch di động*:

Tính kinh tế: Chi phí thiết kế phòng sạch di động cũng như lắp đặt chúng thấp hơn so với những phòng sạch thông thường

Hiệu quả: Cung cấp luồng không khí theo chiều thẳng đứng giúp dễ dàng cải thiện độ sạch

Tính thuận tiện: Thiết kế phòng sạch di động dễ dàng lắp đặt hoặc lắp ráp

Tính linh hoạt: Thiết kế phòng sạch di động giúp cho phòng sạch này dễ dàng di chuyển vì phòng sạch di động có thể di chuyển bằng bánh xe cho buồng nhỏ gọn

Thiết kế phòng sạch di động có thể dễ dàng tùy chỉnh theo yêu cầu của khách hàng

*>>> Thông tin chi tiết về phòng sạch TPCN vui lòng tham khảo tại: *

Nếu doanh nghiệp của bạn đang muốn sở hữu cho mình một sản phẩm chất lượng, một dịch vụ có giả cả hợp lý thì đừng ngần ngại hãy liên hệ ngay đến AKME - tổng thầu thiết kế phòng sạch để chúng tôi có thể tư vấn cho bạn kỹ càng nhất nhé.

Để được nhận tư vấn, thiết kế phòng sạch di động hãy liên hệ đến hotline: *0902 051 222*. Hy vọng sẽ có cơ hội hợp tác với Quý doanh nghiệp trong thời gian tới

Thông tin chi tiết về TƯ VẤN - THIẾT KẾ - THI CÔNG PHÒNG SẠCH, vui lòng liên hệ:

*Công ty TNHH Thương mại & Kỹ thuật Anh Khang

Hotline: 1900 636 814

Email: 

Website: 

Add: Số 184 Phúc Diễn, Nam Từ Liêm, Hà Nội*


----------

